# Crystal is finally here



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

After a what seems a very long wait crystal is finally here. Shes such a lovely kitten, shes been purring her head off all afternoon.

The others arent too keen on her at the moment but iam sure they will be ok in a day or two.

Sorry if the photos not brill, its off my phone.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*awww shes a cutie jen *


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

She is beautiful.xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> After a what seems a very long wait crystal is finally here. Shes such a lovely kitten, shes been purring her head off all afternoon.
> 
> The others arent too keen on her at the moment but iam sure they will be ok in a day or two.
> 
> Sorry if the photos not brill, its off my phone.


Oh she IS nice Jen, I started out with colourpoints, they are real 'chocolate box' cats arnt they?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone, she does have a cheeky little face, its those big cheeky chops she has. Iam hoping she will become friends with lulu, they are half sisters but i dont think they no it


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Jen,

Ooh she is so cute, hope she settles in well soon. What a lovely baby.

Izzie


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

She is stunning Jen - absolutely adorable! I'm sure they will all settle down and make friends soon!

Lou
X


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

oooh nice what a jem!....ooh sorry crystal....


lovly lovly cat...xxx:001_tt1:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> oooh nice what a jem!....ooh sorry crystal....
> 
> lovly lovly cat...xxx:001_tt1:


LOL......


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG She's just adorable, lover her


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She's nice! Hope she settles in soon. Isn't it exciting having a new baby!

Liz


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

awww she looks sooo cute :biggrin::thumbup1:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

lizward said:


> She's nice! Hope she settles in soon. Isn't it exciting having a new baby!
> 
> Liz


Its nice but iam abit of a worrier, it must be awfull being ripped away from everything theyve ever known.
She doesnt seem to phased though.
Iam glad you all like her:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh she's lush hun xx


----------



## poppydoll (Dec 16, 2008)

She is lovely.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww Jen what a beautiful young lady!

I look foward to watching her grow!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah,she is indeed a lush lady Jen,she looks so mellow too


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's absolutely adorable. What a pretty face she has! Look forward to seeing lots more pictures of her as she settles in with you. I'm sure your others will be happy with her soon.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

She is a beauty Jen - love her colouring

D x


----------



## mizz (Dec 6, 2008)

she is cuteeeeee


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Jen, she is gorgeous hon, i hope you're going to show her then ill get to see her at the shows along with you're stunning baby Lulu,..good luck with her Jen, best wishes...........Chris


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awww she is beatifull hunni. Congrats on getting her and i hope she settles in soon. hugz.


----------

